
Swiss Bank Group Lambasts Negative Rates for Damaging the Economy - Anon84
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-12/swiss-bank-group-lambasts-negative-rates-for-damaging-economy
======
yasp
Some economists have started to publicly question whether negative rates don't
also depress aggregate demand.

